# To get conceal weapon or not



## Xanadu (Jul 24, 2012)

Newbie here.. Been creepin for awhile.. Love all the information. 
My husband and i have been discussing getting our concealled weapons cert.. I only question this because its another way for "big brother to watch " us.. Am i getting over anxious or what? 
Please be kind on your answers... I am just curious as to other peoples thoughts on this.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I've also been remiss in not getting it yet.

I think its a real good thing to have.

I dont keep guns for daily self defense (which is what a CCP is for) but in case of SHTF.
So its not as urgent.

Still it is something that may make me more willing to carry when things get less safe but are not SHTF.

So I gotto get one also


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I was on the fence with this for a couple years as well. Open carry is legal in Pa. but people are leery of anyone but LEO walking around with a gun on their belt. I finally hopped off the fence this year and got it. 
Something to keep in mind. Just because you have the CCP doesn't mean you actually own a gun. I hand my permit several months before I got my first handgun.
I've had my motorcycle license since I was 18 but I've never owned a bike. That piece of paper just says "you may", not "you do."


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Our local sheriff approves concealed weapons permits. Its a simple background check and once approved, you just renew every year. You won't get a card if you've convicted of something.

Anyway, I feel the benefits outweigh right now and I get my permit because I do carry.

You can also check open carry laws in your state if you are willing to go that route. You'd be surprised at the folks who do open carry.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess my concern was what if....
They will know who has weapons and such.. 
Im only talking in a shtf scenerio...
I have weapons in my house but being in florida, they dont require registration.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

True.

I've already purchased quite a few firearms from stores and have submitted to background checks, etc, I'm already 'in the system' so ....

If you aren't going to carry, don't get one. If you are...it's not worth a day in jail if you get caught or fine or whatever.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

When I was teaching carry classes some took the class just for the info and never applied for the permit. Also if you have a carry permit it might cover you if you accidentally leave a gun loaded when transporting it.


----------



## ANDMIJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Xanadu said:


> Newbie here.. Been creepin for awhile.. Love all the information.
> My husband and i have been discussing getting our concealled weapons cert.. I only question this because its another way for "big brother to watch " us.. Am i getting over anxious or what?
> Please be kind on your answers... I am just curious as to other peoples thoughts on this.


I would not waste your time, by the time things really bad and you have to carry the law won't matter survival will!!!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

My fear of the CCW is , and this might be my own personal paranoia , but I always worry that if I'm pulled over by LEO for a simple traffic infraction that when they run my info they can see that I'm an armed citizen . Now I know that I'm one of the good guys , but maybe the officer does not , and I don't want him to have any apprehension when he approaches me . Maybe one of our LEO friends here can comment . There's probably a few things in our BOBs or GHBs that isn't exactly legal to conceal,( switchblades, collapsable police batons, etc.), but when the time comes to employ our bags I think all the rules will be out the window .


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am an LEO and don't need a permit, but I have on anyway. In my career I have stopped hundreds of cars where the driver was armed. Sometimes I found out on my own, sometimes they told me, sometimes I just happened to see the permit when they opened their wallet or purse and presumed. The majority of cops are not concerned with you legally carrying a gun to defend yourself, they are concerned with the guy who doesn't have a permit but does have a gun. It's not like you say "I just wanted you to know I am armed and have a permit" and I am drawing down and shouting commands. In fact I prefer you say nothing and allow me to wrap things up quickly and efficiently. The mere presence of a gun or permit does not send me into overdrive without additional clues or evidence of foul play. Just remember the best way to deal with LEO's is to be direct and non-threatening (which includes both actions and words). I have had legal gun carries end up on the ground in cuffs while we sorted things out and I have had illegal gun toters drive off without suspicion. We take a lot of crap, everyone is our boss (i.e. tax payers), everyone knows a chief or politician (i.e. name droppers), everyone knows their "rights" (true or not), etc., etc. So most cops I know just want a polite and pleasant exchange then move on to the next call or stop.

You don't call the guy cooking your burger a d-bag before it's in your hand, you don't tell your Proctologist that he's an a-hole before the exam and you don't tell your wife that she DOES look fat in those jeans on nookie night.


----------



## wildcat (Oct 26, 2011)

To the OP:
I understand your concern over all of this, we live in troubled times, for sure.

My advice is get your permit, without fear, anxiety, or concern. 

There are some things in life you should express fear, anxiety or concern over, your Government is NOT one of them. In this country, they should fear and respect YOU.

If your Government can affect your choices on your personal freedoms and liberties, what does that say about you? Are you a citizen, or a subject? 


If the Government comes after you to collect your weapons, when you have done NOTHING wrong or illegal, what does that say about them? Good guys? Bad Guys?


If you favor a preparedness mindset, I'll share a statement I have personally found to be true in all cases: 

It's better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.




To both Friknnewguy, ANDMIJ: 
Do NOT presume when SHTF, that it will be a world or society WROL. To do so would be a grave error on your part. 

Prepare for the worst, but expect the best.

To just Friknnewguy, your fear is irrational. Why would it matter to an LEO if you are a LEGALLY armed citizen? Also, CCW might cover some of the legal weapons in your BOB or GHB, which you SHOULD have with you in your vehicle if you are trying to be prepared... If you have an illegal weapon in your BOB or GHB that CCW in your state does NOT cover, then I recommend you get rid of it, CCW or not, because either way, you get caught with it, you are toast.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

IMO, I shouldn't need a permit to carry. I find it to be an invasion of privacy and a lack of regard for my rights by the legislature to require one. Even so, I still live within the system so my other choices are to either violate the law or be unarmed.

I've had some cops that were visibly _extremely_ nervous after I informed them(as required by law) that I have a CHL and am armed. They were so nervous and jumpy I feared for my own safety. I guess they couldn't come to terms with the fact that someone else *gasp* owned a gun and even carried it. My other interactions with LE have been more positive.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I am an LEO and don't need a permit, but I have on anyway. In my career I have stopped hundreds of cars where the driver was armed. Sometimes I found out on my own, sometimes they told me, sometimes I just happened to see the permit when they opened their wallet or purse and presumed. The majority of cops are not concerned with you legally carrying a gun to defend yourself, they are concerned with the guy who doesn't have a permit but does have a gun. It's not like you say "I just wanted you to know I am armed and have a permit" and I am drawing down and shouting commands. In fact I prefer you say nothing and allow me to wrap things up quickly and efficiently. The mere presence of a gun or permit does not send me into overdrive without additional clues or evidence of foul play. Just remember the best way to deal with LEO's is to be direct and non-threatening (which includes both actions and words). I have had legal gun carries end up on the ground in cuffs while we sorted things out and I have had illegal gun toters drive off without suspicion. We take a lot of crap, everyone is our boss (i.e. tax payers), everyone knows a chief or politician (i.e. name droppers), everyone knows their "rights" (true or not), etc., etc. So most cops I know just want a polite and pleasant exchange then move on to the next call or stop.
> 
> You don't call the guy cooking your burger a d-bag before it's in your hand, you don't tell your Proctologist that he's an a-hole before the exam and you don't tell your wife that she DOES look fat in those jeans on nookie night.


Thanks Sentry . As always you are one of my favorite posters. I was told that in some states you are required to tell an officer that you are an armed citizen when you are pulled over . I don't know if that's true , and I don't think it is here in PA.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"Thanks Sentry . As always you are one of my favorite posters. I was told that in some states you are required to tell an officer that you are an armed citizen when you are pulled over . I don't know if that's true , and I don't think it is here in PA. "

It is true in some states. Move to Arizona, Vermont, Wyoming, or Alaska where no permit is required.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 24, 2012)

You all have very valid points.. I cant thank a poster due to i am new.. Thank you everyone for your input..


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

It would depend on where I lived. I'm in Texas where gun ownership is very popular so they'd play he!! trying to disarm the citizenry so I have very little concern over having a CCP. If I lived in someplace like Chicago where gun ownership among lawabiding citizens is rare, I'd probably not do it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Every state (and some counties/cities) has their own gun laws, if you choose to comply with them make sure you take the time to look them up. But I highly recommend you go to the source and not forums or even local gun shops. Bad advice or information is not a legal defense if you do get arrested. I live in a Midwestern state that has very little restriction and getting a pistol permit is MUCH easier than getting a driver's license. There is no requirement in my jurisdiction to tell law enforcement that you have a gun. If there was I would be more nervous not less. That feels like the legislature of a state thinking they were enhancing officer safety without any knowledge of law enforcement. 

Like I often say; perception is reality. Here a permit is a small laminated piece of paper the basically says "Hey look, my local Sheriff decided I don't have a serious mental illness or a felony on my record". Even as an LEO I can't look them up or confirm that it is real without sending an official letter through a few different gov't agencies. And believe me, you could make one at home easily and fool 99% of all LEO's. I usually don't even ask to see it, I just ask if they have one. I am better at detecting deception based on non-verbal clues and questioning than I am at detecting easily forged documents. 

If I lived in a state where the permit was considered a privilege and not a right, where LEO's were to be alerted immediately if you were a gun owner and where the state was keeping close track of gun ownership; I would be a little leery too. I have always believed there should be a "US Citizen" box on every drivers license or ID card. If the box is checked then you have the legal right to own and carry a firearm. If the "Felon" or "Other" box is checked, you don't.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

wildcat said:


> To the OP:
> I understand your concern over all of this, we live in troubled times, for sure.
> 
> My advice is get your permit, without fear, anxiety, or concern.
> ...


Wildcat , I mean this with all due respect , but ... What color is the sky on your planet ? you wrote that our government is NOT something that we should express anxiety or concern over ??? What ? If that's the case why do you prep at all. In your world all you need is a 72 hour bag and after that the government will be there to take care of your family for you . I believe if you polled every member of this forum you will find overwhelming numbers that do not trust the intentions of our government . The good folks I've met here are not Obozo's lap dogs . As far as my GHB , it's under lock and key and if the day comes that I blow the dust off of it only then will it matter what's inside .


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

DJgang said:


> Our local sheriff approves concealed weapons permits. Its a simple background check and once approved, you just renew every year.


The county sheriff's dept. does ours as well but we only have to renew every 5 years at $25 per renewal. Do you have to pay every year?



hiwall said:


> I was told that in some states you are required to tell an officer that you are an armed citizen when you are pulled over . I don't know if that's true , and I don't think it is here in PA.


 Yes, it is required in Pa. It says so in one of the brochures they give you when you go to pick up your permit. When they ask for your license, you are to give them your CCP as well.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Xanadu said:


> Newbie here.. Been creepin for awhile.. Love all the information.
> My husband and i have been discussing getting our concealled weapons cert.. I only question this because its another way for "big brother to watch " us.. Am i getting over anxious or what?
> Please be kind on your answers... I am just curious as to other peoples thoughts on this.


I guess it depends on the State youre in. Im in Arizona, here we dont need one anymore. In AZ the ccw ? came up every 3 yrs about 30+ years ago, we all said lets not, cause we all carried outright with 2" showing. Back then when the bartender said "Guns on THe Bar Gentlemen" it was the Law, Pick them up when you leave, all was Fine. Then when the Brady Bill was made law there was an emergency meeting of the AZ Congress 3 days later we had a conceal carry Law, No waiting period, just payment and a handshake.
I went to "Gunsite" 2 months later and got mine. Now I dont worry about Big Brother(We dont Here in AZ) let him sue us and then try to enforce whatever.

But this is what a CCW means here. 1. You are not a Felon.
2. You are a Citizen of the US
3. You are not a wife beater
4. You are not mentally handicapted
5. You paid 50.00 to the State that the Fed cant steal.

Every time I am pulled over I get out my drives lic. and ccw one between the fingers of each hand place my hands on the dash and wait for the Officer,
even if I am not armed. Most LE will just give a verbale warning when they see that you are a CCW. I can only imagine what goes through an Officers mind when he aproaches a car on a stop. Big sigh of releif and a reafermation of the fact that there are people left in this world that worth what he faces every day.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Friknnewguy said:


> My fear of the CCW is , and this might be my own personal paranoia , but I always worry that if I'm pulled over by LEO for a simple traffic infraction that when they run my info they can see that I'm an armed citizen . Now I know that I'm one of the good guys , but maybe the officer does not , and I don't want him to have any apprehension when he approaches me . Maybe one of our LEO friends here can comment . There's probably a few things in our BOBs or GHBs that isn't exactly legal to conceal,( switchblades, collapsable police batons, etc.), but when the time comes to employ our bags I think all the rules will be out the window .


Preface: I am a female. 

I got stopped for speeding. Didn't have my DL. I did have my permit, so I showed it to him. He asked ' mam, without reaching for your firearm, are you carrying?'. I said ' yes sir, it's under my seat'

He walked away and came back with my speeding ticket, that was it.

So......


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> The county sheriff's dept. does ours as well but we only have to renew every 5 years at $25 per renewal. Do you have to pay every year?
> 
> .


Yes I have to renew every year. Just mail them a check and they mail it back. Alabama, 10.00 I think.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a CCP, and I'm glad I do. When my state made the CCP available I was one of the first in the state to get one. I do carry on occasion. In my state, if you are armed and you are pulled over by any LEO, I'm required by law to inform the officer that you are armed. I have been stopped twice in the last 7 years, but I was not armed ether time, so I did not mention to him.

Here in Nebraska, the actual CCP is a plastic card that looks similar to a drivers license, but not that similar that some one would mistake it for the other. Something that I learned by accident was that this state put an X-ray highlighting symbol embedded in the plastic to make it stand out when you run your wallet through a X-ray machine. I had to go to court and when I ran my wallet through the machine, I was approached by a sheriffs deputy and he said do you have a CCP? I said yes and then he continued to question me about firearms. The questioning went on for a few mins while other people went around us.

Something else that I found out. After I retired, I got a job with the US government working with law enforcement. Daily I talked with local LEO's, FBI, DOJ, State Patrol, And on rare occasions the secret service. From the inside, I found out what these organizations thought of citizen carrying firearms. The FBI, DOJ, and most of the State troopers thought it was a good idea, but a surprising number of the local LEO's thought that only the police should have firearms. One state patrol officer that I personally knew actually stopped talking to me when he found out that I had a CCP.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Something else that I found out. After I retired, I got a job with the US government working with law enforcement. Daily I talked with local LEO's, FBI, DOJ, State Patrol, And on rare occasions the secret service. From the inside, I found out what these organizations thought of citizen carrying firearms. The FBI, DOJ, and most of the State troopers thought it was a good idea, but a surprising number of the local LEO's thought that only the police should have firearms. One state patrol officer that I personally knew actually stopped talking to me when he found out that I had a CCP.


Not to contradict your personal experience but as a state LEO and former Federal LEO, I had the opposite experience. The majority of my co-workers were and are pro 2nd amendment and had no issue with concealed carry or personal defense with firearms. Like every issue under the sun some people are pro, some are con and some are indifferent. I would suggest that location has a lot to do with it. LEO's in a very liberal state might have more liberal viewpoints, where LEO's in a more conservative state might have more conservative viewpoints. But like I said, most cops I know are very pro gun.

And by the way, Nebraska is one of the least gun friendly states there is. And my limited peer to peer experience with NE state law enforcement was unpleasant.


----------



## wildcat (Oct 26, 2011)

Friknnewguy said:


> Wildcat , I mean this with all due respect , but ... What color is the sky on your planet ? you wrote that our government is NOT something that we should express anxiety or concern over ??? What ? If that's the case why do you prep at all. In your world all you need is a 72 hour bag and after that the government will be there to take care of your family for you . I believe if you polled every member of this forum you will find overwhelming numbers that do not trust the intentions of our government . The good folks I've met here are not Obozo's lap dogs . As far as my GHB , it's under lock and key and if the day comes that I blow the dust off of it only then will it matter what's inside .


No offense taken.

I do however think you misunderstood my post, and quite possibly due to that, got your judgement of me incorrect. 

When I wrote this: "There are some things in life you should express anxiety or concern over, your Government is NOT one of them. In this country, they should fear and respect YOU." I was speaking idealistically. Obviously NOT the case, right?

I would have thought that was apparent, (Hence the word "should" used twice) but maybe not.

Anyway, to clarify, I do consider the threat from criminals greater, and before considering the threat from "Big Brother watching". First things first. Secure yourself, your family, property and possessions, or you may not live to see the day the .gov TRIES to take away our 2A rights, and ATTEMPTS to confiscate our guns. Which, IF they attempt, I am almost certain we will be looking at a Revolution...Too many gun owners and 2A proponents out there.

Once again, that is NOT to say in reality we have no REASON to be concerned or anxious regarding our gov. It is prioritizing threats.

Also, I was trying to illustrate with words, that we should resist doing things (Or in this case, not doing things) out of fear of our government.

I hope you don't think I am one of (Your word) "Obozo's" lap dogs?

I prep not the least of which for self sufficiency, and quite possibly economic collapse... and pretty much everything that goes with it...

I have to ask, what good does a GHB do if it is under lock and key? 
I presume you do not keep it with you, to use to Get Home?


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

wildcat said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> I do however think you misunderstood my post, and quite possibly due to that, got your judgement of me incorrect.
> 
> ...


My GHB is under lock and key in my Durango . Sorry for the miscommunication if there was one . Perhaps you are trying to say that ideally we shouldn't have anxiety over our government , but obviously we do . not trying to sling mud here , but your post sounded quite judgmental and my perception of you was that you were coming across as very pro government . Yes my GHB has items in it that are not legal to conceal , but since they are secured I don't believe that qualifies me as "toast". I have only ever been pulled over twice in my life , once for speeding 24 years ago and once for a red light , that I swear was orange almost 8 years ago . I have no fear of my trunk being searched . You also alluded to the fact that I might be paranoid , I won't argue that fact , but it's like I always say ... Just because your paranoid , don't mean their not after you . I was pissed at you , now I'm glad you shot back at me . I am enjoying the conversation.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Not to contradict your personal experience but as a state LEO and former Federal LEO, I had the opposite experience. The majority of my co-workers were and are pro 2nd amendment and had no issue with concealed carry or personal defense with firearms. Like every issue under the sun some people are pro, some are con and some are indifferent. I would suggest that location has a lot to do with it. LEO's in a very liberal state might have more liberal viewpoints, where LEO's in a more conservative state might have more conservative viewpoints. But like I said, most cops I know are very pro gun.
> 
> And by the way, Nebraska is one of the least gun friendly states there is. And my limited peer to peer experience with NE state law enforcement was unpleasant.


Sentry

I do agree with you about Nebraska and the unfriendly atmosphere for firearms. However, Nebraska is possibly one of the most conservative states in the country and is about 90% republican.

There are some towns in Nebraska that will charge you with a felony for carrying concealed even if you have a CCP. A state senator is trying to pass a state bill that would make the CCP legal anywhere in the state and I'm not sure where it's at now.


----------



## brobia (Aug 27, 2012)

IMO please get your permits. 
If you have a drivers license or pay taxes your 'in the system'. I once worried about the same thing. Then I decided that if I ever have to draw on someone, I will be getting printed then anyway. 

When I moved last year, I went to my new Sheriff's office-trying to do the right thing and get an updated address for my permit. After a bit of (uninspiring) confusion, they explained that I didn't need to change my address as I had a valid STATE permit issued thru the county. They photocopied my permit, I met with sheriff briefly and was on my way. I don't particularly care for the way the system works, but it's what we have. 

If nothing else, it will add to the number of permit holders. I don't want to get into the whole constitutionality of charging (or paying) for a right, but firmly believe that we as a group need to gain and keep momentum in our favor on the legislative side.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Get the permit

For one major reason, allow you to travel using the conceal permit.

What state are you in?

Forget about being in someone's database, you're already there  Most LEO's understand that conceal permit holders have to go through financial and administrative hoops and don't want to do anything to put that at risk.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't gotten my concealed permit yet but I do drive with it in my vehicle. In the twenty five years I lived in Florida I have been pulled over and asked if I am armed only twice. Both times I answered to the affirmative and cited the three step rule. Never had any issues or nervous officers. Guess it depends where you live.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Enchant18 said:


> I haven't gotten my concealed permit yet but I do drive with it in my vehicle. In the twenty five years I lived in Florida I have been pulled over and asked if I am armed only twice. Both times I answered to the affirmative and cited the three step rule. Never had any issues or nervous officers. Guess it depends where you live.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Three steps to access. I keep it in the glove box, in a holster and unchambered. As long as you take three separate actions to fire you are good. I now live in ga and was told its the same there.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Enchant18 said:


> Three steps to access. I keep it in the glove box, in a holster and unchambered. As long as you take three separate actions to fire you are good. I now live in ga and was told its the same there.


Unchambered firearm is a paperweight


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

Each new caliber firearm I have purchased had an initially appropriate quantity of ammunition purchased. Like the above, a firearm without ammunition is simply an odd shaped hammer. I don't go for new calibers any longer, CC 9mm or .380, have at least 2 of each caliber and focus now on ammunition procurement.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

partdeux said:


> Unchambered firearm is a paperweight


True but better to travel legal and have it at my final destination.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> I guess my concern was what if....
> They will know who has weapons and such..


You don't have to tell them about ALL the weapons you have. In a SHTF situation, if someone shows up to take my guns, I will tell them the sad story about how they were all lost in a tragic canoe accident on the Llano River.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've never been pulled over with a weapon but many of my freinds have and LEO's in TX tend to veiw you as one of the good guys. In fact one of my freinds stated that as long as you're polite and respectful you'll most likely not get a ticket if you're a CHL holder. I do not know how true that is but he's alaways just goteen a thank you sir please slow down comment from the cop.

I have a CHL and NEVER leave the house unarmed. Not because I live in a high crime area but because it's my right to carry. Use it or lose it kind of thing. I also cannot predict when or if crime will visit me.
I recommend everyone carry. The whole government boggy man thing to me is silly. If EVERYONE that could had a CHL, do ya think the government would honestly think it would be wise to try and collect guns?

There's a butt load more of us than them. An armed society controls the government.



Friknnewguy said:


> My fear of the CCW is , and this might be my own personal paranoia , but I always worry that if I'm pulled over by LEO for a simple traffic infraction that when they run my info they can see that I'm an armed citizen . Now I know that I'm one of the good guys , but maybe the officer does not , and I don't want him to have any apprehension when he approaches me . Maybe one of our LEO friends here can comment . There's probably a few things in our BOBs or GHBs that isn't exactly legal to conceal,( switchblades, collapsable police batons, etc.), but when the time comes to employ our bags I think all the rules will be out the window .


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Enchant18 said:


> True but better to travel legal and have it at my final destination.


go get the permit and carry a useful self defense weapon.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> Can you elaborate?


:google: http://blogs.naplesnews.com/florida-law/2011/06/understanding-the-three-step-rule.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kejmack said:


> In a SHTF situation, if someone shows up to take my guns, I will tell them the sad story about how they were all lost in a tragic canoe accident on the Llano River.


It's too bad they will "already have heard that one"



Moby76065 said:


> If EVERYONE that could had a CHL, do ya think the government would honestly think it would be wise to try and collect guns? There's a butt load more of us than them.


And for every one person with a CHL there are 10 or more people who are armed but never got a CHL, and won't get one. I'll bet the numbers are pretty big.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

LincTex said:


> :google: http://blogs.naplesnews.com/florida-law/2011/06/understanding-the-three-step-rule.html


understanding YOUR state law is critical. I know MI is loaded with screwy and sometimes contradictory laws.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 24, 2012)

Well we have decided for my hubby and son to get them. I just keep my lil ol 22 next to bed.. Lol 
And when there are people on the loose close by i keep with me in what ever room im in. Considering i am paralyzed on left side and shoot 1 handed i keep loaded with safety on. Husband keeps extra clip loaded for me too.. The shooting range guys helped me. They told me i shoot good and no need for laser.. Made me really happy.. Hubby not so.lol just dont piss me off..lol


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> Well we have decided for my hubby and son to get them. I just keep my lil ol 22 next to bed.. Lol
> And when there are people on the loose close by i keep with me in what ever room im in. Considering i am paralyzed on left side and shoot 1 handed i keep loaded with safety on. Husband keeps extra clip loaded for me too.. The shooting range guys helped me. They told me i shoot good and no need for laser.. Made me really happy.. Hubby not so.lol just dont piss me off..lol


SWMBO tells people all the time till death do us part... and she's a better shot than I.

Are you using a double action pistol? If not, when changing magazines, how to you cycle the slide?


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

partdeux said:


> go get the permit and carry a useful self defense weapon.


I have every intention of doing just that as soon as finances allow.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 24, 2012)

I am able to hold the gun with my left fist to stabalize to pull back the thingy.. Sorry.. Not very gun wise. My left hand has atrophy. Not able to grasp items. And btw, i was raised left handed.. i am never going to be able to speed load but the first 8 shots should slow them down a little.. Hopefully.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 24, 2012)

Btw.. Its a smith and wesson 2213?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*How to handle a traffic stop*



Friknnewguy said:


> My fear of the CCW is , and this might be my own personal paranoia , but I always worry that if I'm pulled over by LEO for a simple traffic infraction that when they run my info they can see that I'm an armed citizen . Now I know that I'm one of the good guys , but maybe the officer does not , and I don't want him to have any apprehension when he approaches me . Maybe one of our LEO friends here can comment . There's probably a few things in our BOBs or GHBs that isn't exactly legal to conceal,( switchblades, collapsable police batons, etc.), but when the time comes to employ our bags I think all the rules will be out the window .


When an officer pulls you over, stop in a safe location,( preferablly in an emergency lane or a parking lot).

Have your license, registration and insurance papers in a ready and accseable location in your car, ( such as , over the visor in a zippered pocket)

Turn on off youe engine and turn on your overhead lights so he can see you and not feel aprensive about what you are doing or your intentions.

Keep your hands visable at all times.

If you are carrying a weapon and you are legaly entitled to do so inform him that your licensed to carry and that your weapon is holstered. Ask him how he would like to proceed.

You should have no problem but if you do just keep your temper and excercise your rights to refuse a search and/ or refuse to answer probing questions. These are your forth and fifth admendment rights, Use them!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

BillM said:


> excercise your rights to refuse a search and/ or refuse to answer probing questions. These are your forth and fifth admendment rights, Use them!


 I tried to get my stepson(24) to see things that way. A few years ago he had a car that was the same make, model and color of a suspected drug dealer. He got pulled over one day and they asked if they could search his car. He consented. I asked him why. He said he had nothing to hide so why not. I tried to explain to him that if they had probable cause they would have had a warrant and if you don't exercise your rights, you will lose them. His response: "It's not worth the hassle."

Unfortunately, here are a lot of people that think this way.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> they asked if they could search his car. He consented. He said he had nothing to hide ... "It's not worth the hassle."


A story about a year ago or so.... folks bought a used car, owned it about a month or so, kid drove it to school, a drug sniffing dog pointed it, folks thought they had nothing to hide so consented to search. Found drugs left behind by PREVIOUS OWNER! Guess who got busted?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Unfortunately, here are a lot of people that think this way.


Unfortunately from your point of view, but very fortunate from mine. We get a lot of arrests off of consent searches. But generally you still have to have some kind of reasonable suspicion to get convictions. So we don't simply ask to search every car that is pulled over. Most criminals will agree to the search so they don't look guilty and in the hopes that we will miss whatever they are hiding. And I am sure sometimes we do. But I tell my oldest kids the same thing you do; always say no. Always be ultra courteous and polite, but always say no.



> A story about a year ago or so.... folks bought a used car, owned it about a month or so, kid drove it to school, a drug sniffing dog pointed it, folks thought they had nothing to hide so consented to search. Found drugs left behind by PREVIOUS OWNER! Guess who got busted?


I have heard this story so many times from so many people that I am pretty sure it is an urban legend.

We had it happen here (allegedly) and the guy claimed publicly over and over that the 3oz of marijuana was the previous owners and he was being rail-roaded by the Police. First we checked into the prior owner and it was 67 year old retired school teacher that could have been in a Norman Rockwell picture. His background check on the other hand was bad enough (along with the evidence) to justify a warrant for a urinalysis. Sure enough it came back hot for marijuana. His THC levels were well above average. The guy then claimed that someone put marijuana into food that he bought at a bake sale.  He was arrested again during a buy-sell-op a year later. This time he claimed entrapment.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> First we checked into the prior owner and it was 67 year old retired school teacher that could have been in a Norman Rockwell picture...
> ... to justify a warrant for a urinalysis. Sure enough it came back hot for marijuana. His THC levels were well above average.


Well, I have to applaud your investigative process. It's pretty hard to argue with the evidence gathered!!!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

If you haven't watched the youtube video of do not talk to police, it's time to go watch it.






There are other similar videos that send the same message with other examples of why you don't cooperate with being a self incriminating witness.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

partdeux said:


> If you haven't watched the youtube video of do not talk to police, it's time to go watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's way more than one of those videos out there. My favorite one was done by a detective.

Also, watch out for trick questions like "do you mind if I search your vehicle". If you answer "no", then they have consent. If you answer "yes", they have consent. You have to state "I do not consent to a search".


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Concealed weapons are illegal in some locations and as such shouldn't be discussed. Just ask Naekid.

Yes, that's sarcasm rooted in reality.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Xanadu said:


> My husband and i have been discussing getting our concealled weapons cert.. I only question this because its another way for "big brother to watch " us.. Am i getting over anxious or what?
> Please be kind on your answers... I am just curious as to other peoples thoughts on this.


Welcome and congratulations on stepping up and taking personal responsibility for your and your families safety and well being. Yes you are right the whole permit process is an Unconstitutional infringement on your rights to privacy and right to bear arms. (They don't require Bible or pencil permits). Still given the options getting a permit is preferable to being unarmed and defenseless. At least that is my take.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

We live in the Information Age. There's lots of information and very little privacy. The fact I've had a Concealed Pistol License for 37 years doesn't put me on any "watch lists" I'm not already on. The publications to which I subscribe (and I mean Backwoods Home, not just Combat Handguns), the places I shop, the places I go, the people I talk to, the political opinions I express, my age and skilled blue collar occupation, my geographic area, and lots more will all put me on certain of Big Brother's lists. 

Actually, Big Brother knows very well that CPL holders are far LESS likely to commit crimes, even slightly less likely per capita than sworn Officers. That doesn't make him hate armed citizens any less. Face it, we're on lists, but there are a LOT of us. Sure, get that CPL, but don't make undue noise or attract lots of attention. When the balloon goes up, the Gestapo will go after the noisy idiots first. 

Be aware, however, that Driver's License, vehicle registration and Concealed Pistol License are all tied together in the Computer Age. The cop who runs your license will know you have a CPL, and he may well be a paranoid type who is scared to death of armed citizens and does not at all know your state's laws regarding concealed carry (been there). Or he may be an intelligent Officer who knows full well that your CPL is as close as one can come to an official good guy card in our society. 

The more of us who carry, the more criminals and tyrants will have to fear, the safer our society will be.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 24, 2012)

Husband and son have class wednesday!!! They said up to 9 weeks to receive license..:-(


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I just walked into the courthouse, filled out a form, they made a phone call and I had my CCL in 15 minutes...and that was during lunch hour! Lmao!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Of course, I do have over 6 years military experience and held a PA hunting license almost 30 years


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

HamiltonFelix said:


> The more of us who carry, the more criminals and tyrants will have to fear, the safer our society will be.


EXACTLY on the money. Add three more "Good Guys/Gals" to our ranks!! :beercheer:



Xanadu said:


> Husband and son have class wednesday!!! They said up to 9 weeks to receive license..:-(


:congrat: EXCELLENT !! Good for them. :2thumb: What about you? Your son and husband can not be there for you 24/7



Startingout-Blair said:


> I just walked into the courthouse, filled out a form, they made a phone call and I had my CCL in 15 minutes...and that was during lunch hour! Lmao!


Welcome glad to have you among us. Thank you :thankyou: for making the world a scarier place for the bad guys. Nice to see how quick it can be for some folks, to bad it is not like that in all places or better yet have no permit required as in the growing number of free states.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> Husband and son have class wednesday!!! They said up to 9 weeks to receive license..:-(


what state?


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 24, 2012)

Florida...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I just walked into the courthouse, filled out a form, they made a phone call and I had my CCL in 15 minutes...and that was during lunch hour! Lmao!


That's odd. I went to the courthouse, filled out the paperwork and left. Was told they would let me know when it came through. I got a postcard about 2 weeks later that told me I could come in and pick it up. Maybe there was more of a backlog in my county. :dunno:


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> Florida...


I am a Florida resident, and have a Florida Concealed Weapon Or Firearm License.
In Florida this license costs $117 and is good for seven years. It is issued by the Department of Agriculture, and there are offices in major cities across the state where you can apply and recieve your license much faster than doing it on line or by mail.
If you use one of these offices, you MUST have an appointment ahead of time.
Here's what happened to me:
With my qualifying paperwork in hand (in my case it was my military DD214)
I called for an appointment - the soonest I could get was two weeks.
I showed up at the appointed time and filled out the application, got finger printed and payed my money - in and out in 30 minutes.
Less than two weeks later my license arived in the mail.
***I strongly suggest you go to the Department of Agriculture website and down load the application, print out, and study it beforehand. The same download will include all the state statutes covering weapons. 
You do not need a license to keep a firearm in your vehicle in Florida, as long as it's "securely encased". There is no "3 step rule" whatever that is.
Even though we live in a low crime, rural area, my wife wanted me to get the license, so I did. Every where I go now there's a 357 magnum snubnose in my front pocket.
She's getting one as soon as we can afford it so she can carry as well.
We live in dangerous times.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

UncleJoe, it is different from county to county here in PA. Good luck getting one in Philly! Lol


----------

